# Another doozy



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I guess the " plumber" ran short of about 2" of copper.








There's other issues of course


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

At least it's color coded.......


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> At least it's color coded.......



Ahhhh, but it's not


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep, that's a do-over!


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Aside from the obvious, Is that ½" feeding the water heater when there is ¾" right there? Was the guy that did that mess licensed?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Aside from the obvious, Is that ½" feeding the water heater when there is ¾" right there? Was the guy that did that mess licensed?



No license, no permit. And no 3/4" but it does look like its there.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I need to save some money and I'm colorblind.....plumbing code don't mention about colors...


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Did you at least take the "contractor rewards" sticker?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I was late that day....but a permanent market work the same way.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Someone needs to report that person


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Another reason why I say pex is hack, any handy Hackman can buy and install it.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Ahhhh, but it's not


I should have put (sarcasm ) at the end


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Did half a beer do me in already tonight, or does it look like cold supply is running through the gas line? I see at least five other code violations in the pic without looking at it more than twice.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Smoke pipe looks all mashed and crooked. Pex is too close to the heater. It's hard to tell from the pic if it's run in series to the one on the left. Either way the colors are matched wrong. Is using red pipe for cold water a code violation? It should be but I don't know if it's in the book anywhere. It's kind of common sense to not do that.


----------

